# "RDMC" New Uber rider app feature (Robotic Driver Mind Control)



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

The last few days in particular I have noticed some Uber drivers pulling some stunts that just are completely unbelievable, just so totally ridiculous and stupid that it is hard to fathom that these drivers even have a brain. Stunts such as stopping on a super busy street with tons of fast-moving cars behind them, putting on their hazard lights and loading pax RIGHT IN THE RIGHT HAND LANE, not even at a curb or a bus lane or anything, but just totally blocking fast-moving traffic on a busy street. As if putting on your hazard lights makes it OK to just randomly decide to stop anywhere. News flash: the only person that might be prevented from rear-ending you is the person behind you that sees the flashers, all the cars behind him or her DO NOT see your flashers and are much more likely to rear-end ALL OF YOU in a chain reaction collision. Can ANYONE really be that stupid and/or desperate for a fare that they think "Well, that's where the pin-drop is, and I see my pax standing there (in a ridiculous spot for loading), and they will get pissed and give me a low rating if I pass them up and park in a safer loading spot, so...."

I simply refused to believe that any driver could actually be that brain-dead. Then I figured it out! They are NOT brain-dead, they are simply on brain-standby!!!! I found out that Uber is experimenting with a new app feature called RDMC. It's the next logical step after the Spotify app feature that lets the pax control the music in their Uber, and it is the perfect stepping-stone towards the eventuality of driverless Uber cars. While riders are still stuck with actual human drivers for now, this new app feature allows the rider to OVER-RIDE the drivers actual God-given brain control and take over the driver's brain functions through the rider app RDMC feature. 

Once the rider takes control, (which actually communicates with a surgically-implanted brain-control chip in participating drivers), then the rider can use the joystick option, which pops up in the bottom right corner of the rider's screen, to control the driver's actual driving such as stopping the car whenever and/or wherever they want.

So NOW it makes perfect sense. Welcome to the future of Ubering. Are you going to "opt in" for your brain implant? Judging from the driving I've seen it seems like more and more of you already have.

At least it will be a good defense in court... "Your Honor, I would have never actually stopped there to load the pax but she was controlling my brain at the time using the RDMC feature. Sorry about that 7 car pile-up."


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

This is actually a great tip to watch for zombie drivers out there. causes problems.
It's up there with the (drunk) pax walking directly in front of my car. Shudder...


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

That's why I wear a tin foil hat.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Reversoul said:


> That's why I wear a tin foil hat.


Here is an interesting article on the Michigan shooter. Perhaps an early taste of what can go wrong with RDMC?

http://news.yahoo.com/uber-driver-k...vZmlwBGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxMAR2dGlkAwRzZWMDc3I-


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> The last few days in particular I have noticed some Uber drivers pulling some stunts that just are completely unbelievable, just so totally ridiculous and stupid that it is hard to fathom that these drivers even have a brain. Stunts such as stopping on a super busy street with tons of fast-moving cars behind them, putting on their hazard lights and loading pax RIGHT IN THE RIGHT HAND LANE, not even at a curb or a bus lane or anything, but just totally blocking fast-moving traffic on a busy street. As if putting on your hazard lights makes it OK to just randomly decide to stop anywhere. News flash: the only person that might be prevented from rear-ending you is the person behind you that sees the flashers, all the cars behind him or her DO NOT see your flashers and are much more likely to rear-end ALL OF YOU in a chain reaction collision. Can ANYONE really be that stupid and/or desperate for a fare that they think "Well, that's where the pin-drop is, and I see my pax standing there (in a ridiculous spot for loading), and they will get pissed and give me a low rating if I pass them up and park in a safer loading spot, so...."
> 
> I simply refused to believe that any driver could actually be that brain-dead. Then I figured it out! They are NOT brain-dead, they are simply on brain-standby!!!! I found out that Uber is experimenting with a new app feature called RDMC. It's the next logical step after the Spotify app feature that lets the pax control the music in their Uber, and it is the perfect stepping-stone towards the eventuality of driverless Uber cars. While riders are still stuck with actual human drivers for now, this new app feature allows the rider to OVER-RIDE the drivers actual God-given brain control and take over the driver's brain functions through the rider app RDMC feature.
> 
> ...


New perk from Uber for signing up for RDMC: automatic 5 star rating for any ride given with customer RDMC control. After all, if the pax is controlling you, how could it not be a perfect experience? A perfect experience? A perfect exp....

Great way to boost your sagging ratings, just get an implant!


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> ... all the cars behind him or her DO NOT see your flashers and are much more likely to rear-end ALL OF YOU in a chain reaction collision ...


Okay but, even if they can't see the flashers on the stopped car, ... did everyone's brake lights fail? Or did no one brake because they were all texting/dialing/etc.?


----------

